# New Addition in 2 weeks



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

Well i went to see a sooty fawn mini lop today little baby one.

Shes mega cute but would she stay still...NOPE!









Had to take a picture of my phone forgot my camera lol


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Omg YR she is adorable, gonna have to add her to my list of your animals that I plan to steal :lol:.


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Omg YR she is adorable, gonna have to add her to my list of your animals that I plan to steal :lol:.


haha we can just go steal all teh rabbits i saw when i went up to see her


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> haha we can just go steal all teh rabbits i saw when i went up to see her


yay Ill get a big box ready, I will be the distraction, you can scale the wall and steal them.


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> yay Ill get a big box ready, I will be the distraction, you can scale the wall and steal them.


ooo ive just noticed ill be collecting thsi baby and have babies of my own Wabbit is due to drop in the next 2 week


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> ooo ive just noticed ill be collecting thsi baby and have babies of my own Wabbit is due to drop in the next 2 week


Ooooh Wabbit is gonna make such cute babies.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

OMG i am coming to steal her :001_wub:

She's gorgeous. I hope her sister is the same as i am having her


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

She is lovely, I love the colour but I still think that this photo makes her look like a tribble  but tribbles are cool and I always wanted one (even though they aren't real!!)


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

zany_toon said:


> She is lovely, I love the colour but I still think that this photo makes her look like a tribble  but tribbles are cool and I always wanted one (even though they aren't real!!)


Ooooh I love those tribbles, of course only geeks know what they are so Im going to deny knowing what they are and I think you should too.


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

i cant wait 2 weeks lol


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> i cant wait 2 weeks lol


Neither can i willy stroker :lol:


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Neither can i willy stroker :lol:


ooo disgusting lol

Dont be dragging my threads downt he same way most of your end LOCKED and DELETED LOL


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> ooo disgusting lol
> 
> Dont be dragging my threads downt he same way most of your end LOCKED and DELETED LOL


Ok i shall behave :aureola:


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Ok i shall behave :aureola:


Like that will ever happen lol:thumbup:

:lol:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> Like that will ever happen lol:thumbup:
> 
> :lol:


:aureola:

Was you who was doing naughty things not me... I did offer to help tho 

Hand or mouth... tis your choice :lol:


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> :aureola:
> 
> Was you who was doing naughty things not me... I did offer to help tho
> 
> Hand or mouth... tis your choice :lol:


pmsl im unsure if thats how it reads but omg im p1ssing myself at the comment!!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

frags said:


> pmsl im unsure if thats how it reads but omg im p1ssing myself at the comment!!


Shhhhh 

I am all sweet and innocent and would never do such a thing :aureola:


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Shhhhh
> 
> I am all sweet and innocent and would never do such a thing :aureola:


Ha ha thats even funnier! I mean you innocent? naahhhhh NEVER!


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

i think a cold shower is in order for a certain person lol


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> i think a cold shower is in order for a certain person lol


Awww well hurry back


----------

